# pregnancy test



## countrygirl17

Is there a pregnancy test that works for goats other than doing a blood test? Just thought I'd throw it out there and see.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish! But I'm pretty sure only the blood test is available for goats.. I know they recently came out with a urine test for mares.. I wish they would do that for does!!


----------



## countrygirl17

me too! It would be so much easier than a blood draw. Oh well, I can keep on dreaming. Lol thank u!


----------



## FarmerJen

Some have claimed there is a test done with bleach and the doe's urine. I was going to try it, but didn't. Plus... I would have had no non-pregnant does to compare it too. Basically, depending on how long it fizzes, I think, is what tells you yes or no. I think if you search "bleach test" on here, you'll find info on it. Again... I have no idea if it really works or not... but I've talked to a few people who found it to be accurate. Worth a shot.

Found it... but it helped that I remembered reading it when it was posted.  Here is what was said:

"Bleach test is 1cup bleach then add 2cc of urine (DO NOT add bleach to urine)
If it starts to fizz and continues or foams = pregnant
If it doesn't do anything or starts to fizz and stops after a minute = Non pregnant
Supposedly this is about 95-97% accurate
My dad used this method for cattle on the ranch when I grew up. Never knew what he was doing till I got older. He said the pregnancy hormones make the acid stronger and makes the bleach fizz longer. I also had a friend who was studying to be a large animal vet and she used this as a research paper and ran some tests. She said it seemed to be very accurate.

Dandelion - you take a bunch about 5 dandelion leaves and place on newspaper, pour urine all over the leaves, wait ten minutes, look at leaves - if there are small blisters kinda reddish on the leaves = pregnant 
if none = not pregnant. Don't know what the accuracy on this one is. My grandma used this when my mom thought she was pregnant.

Pine Sol test I read about online - supposedly if you put urine into pine sol and it changes color = pregnant if no color change = not pregnant.

ADDED - All three of these tests are said to work on humans. I know the dandelion was used on my mom; never used the bleach test on anything but cattle; and never tried the pine sol test. "


----------



## countrygirl17

Thank you Jen! I will have to give them a try!


----------



## Di

I can just see us now...following our does around with a cup! The mental picture made my morning! Thanks!


----------



## redhillgirl

Anyone tried the people pregnancy test from the dollar tree? My sis and I discussed giving this a try but talk is as far as we've gone with it. Just wondering since some of the test listed above work for both goat and human.


----------



## JenVise

The human test will not work...The bleach test works with some degree of accuracy, but I did not find it to be 100% It was 100% accurate at very late stages of pregnancy, when I was already to determine they were bred by the way they looked and acted. Haven't tried the other 2.


----------



## StaceyRosado

there is a urine test for goats - cant remember through where though. The test though has to be done after 50 days from breeding.

no human pregnancy test strips wont work for goats


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I did the bleach test on my two does. They worked. They were however 2 months and almost due. My non-bred doe came back negative.


----------



## TVFarm

Betlab.com is supposed to have the most accurate urine test for goats. I myself have not done this but have heard good things about them.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I found this in my faves folder

http://www.twilcanada.com/bovipreg.php


----------



## sweetgoats

I can not imaging trying to get that much urine from a goat. lol Has to be fun to watch someone do it. :laugh:


----------



## ladyharley

*Genex Offers Pregnancy Tests for Sheep and Goats*

http://genex.crinet.com/news1454/GenexO..


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618

I bought the preg tone and it works great very easy and fast. Just in a couple seconds you know if there pregnant or not, well worth the investment. I've tested 30 goats so far with it and its been right 100%. Bought mine off eBay http://www.rencocorp.com/preg-tone.htm


----------



## janeen128

BrigiesBoerGoats618 said:


> I bought the preg tone and it works great very easy and fast. Just in a couple seconds you know if there pregnant or not, well worth the investment. I've tested 30 goats so far with it and its been right 100%. Bought mine off eBay http://www.rencocorp.com/preg-tone.htm


Very interesting!!


----------



## enchantedgoats

tvfarm said:


> betlab.com is supposed to have the most accurate urine test for goats. I myself have not done this but have heard good things about them.


that so funny i worked for them years and years ago. At that time we were splitting embryos. The most luck we had was 23 identical holstein heifer calves. Yes i would reccomend them.


----------



## Trickyroo

I saved the links to my reading list to read them later and my husband was looking for something and found them…..he came up to me as i was putting on my jacket to go up to the barn and said" is there something you might want to tell me" , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: I should have kept him hanging , lolol
"whatever do you mean Bob ?" And act all weird and stuff and start knitting socks and eating pickles with cream cheese , 
But I said " Bob , we are a little late to catch that bus , way late in fact " , lolol

Interesting reads though ! Im interested in trying the bleach test on my does.
We will see


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! That is WAAYY too funny Laura!! Oh man!! I'm Rollin over here!! Hahah!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## BCG

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I did the bleach test on my two does. They worked. They were however 2 months and almost due. My non-bred doe came back negative.


What Was Your Negative Result? Nothing Happened? I Just Tested A Young Doe That Was Never Exposed And Her Urine Foamed Excessively! I Got The Same Result On 1 For Who I Hope Is Pregnant And 2 Others That I BelEive To Be PregnantJust BubbledAnd Fizzed Like A Soda Would. :/ So, Now I Don't Know What To Think.


----------



## goatygirl

That would be a good science fair project for school I'm going to do it!


----------



## BCG

Yes it would. Keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## goatygirl

Trickyroo said:


> I saved the links to my reading list to read them later and my husband was looking for something and found them&#8230;..he came up to me as i was putting on my jacket to go up to the barn and said" is there something you might want to tell me" , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: I should have kept him hanging , lolol
> "whatever do you mean Bob ?" And act all weird and stuff and start knitting socks and eating pickles with cream cheese ,
> But I said " Bob , we are a little late to catch that bus , way late in fact " , lolol
> 
> Interesting reads though ! Im interested in trying the bleach test on my does.
> We will see


It wouldn't be too late trick him again!


----------



## cbairrogers

How far after exposure should one try the above method?


----------



## janeen128

I've heard 1 mo.


----------



## FFA_Goats

BCG said:


> What Was Your Negative Result? Nothing Happened? I Just Tested A Young Doe That Was Never Exposed And Her Urine Foamed Excessively! I Got The Same Result On 1 For Who I Hope Is Pregnant And 2 Others That I BelEive To Be PregnantJust BubbledAnd Fizzed Like A Soda Would. :/ So, Now I Don't Know What To Think.


I heard about this method from a teacher that used it on her goats really successfully. From what I understood if it foamed a lot then the goat was pregnant if it didn't foam at all or just a little around the edges the goat wasn't pregnant.

Sounds like a good project to work on... I'll have to talk to my adviser about it!


----------



## lottsagoats

BCG...was the non-pregnant one in heat? I wonder if that would have any effect on the outcome of the test?

I think one of the urine pregnancy test works on the milk also.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

BCG said:


> What Was Your Negative Result? Nothing Happened? I Just Tested A Young Doe That Was Never Exposed And Her Urine Foamed Excessively! I Got The Same Result On 1 For Who I Hope Is Pregnant And 2 Others That I BelEive To Be PregnantJust BubbledAnd Fizzed Like A Soda Would. :/ So, Now I Don't Know What To Think.


Sorry, I just saw your questions.

Mine that was not pregnant did not foam at all.


----------



## terri9630

So.... are y'all just following your does around with cups? How are you getting your urine samples?


----------



## ladyharley

I know when my girls pee and what triggers them to do so. I just catch the urine when they squat :=)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Usually when I first go out in the morning and wake them up, they pee as soon as they stand. That's when I try to catch mine.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Ok, the more I am reading the results of this bleach test, I may have to try it! We have one doe I am stressing about not knowing if she is bred or not. She was in heat in Sept, successfully bred, then again 22 days ago.
Is it too soon to try, or should I wait a week? otherwise I'll end up sending in blood when enough days have passed.


----------



## ladyharley

okay, this is what I have found out. I did this today for my two does that were bred Sept 1. I used 1/2 cup bleach. I used a dropper to take the urine and squirt in the bleach. At first there is nothing. Keep squirting a little at a time and it will foam up big time if the doe is pg. :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I did this a little while ago and am baffled lol.

The doe I have been stressing about... fizzed for several seconds, then calmed, but you could still see it in the bleach - bubbles like sprite.

However, I did a urine test from another doe/easy breeder, was bred in August & hasn't come back in heat, starting to get wider belly, etc.
Her urine did NOTHING, it was like pouring yellow colored water in. ??? 
I did notice her urine was a much darker yellow, and had a stronger smell than the 1st doe. 
But now I want to try it again lol I'm seriously... :crazy::hair:


----------



## ladyharley

Just my opinion, but I do think it is like a human pg test, you can't do it immediately. You have to wait a bit like maybe a month. I did it for the same doe last year, and it was a fizzle but she was indeed PG back then. This time full blown see pics from two different does. As I have mentioned, I kept squirting the urine in w/a syring and it did start to fizzle when the right ratio was obtained. Hope that helps at all.


----------



## ladyharley

Oh, just for clarity...when I started squirting the urine in nothing happened, but the third big squirt it eruppted like a small volcano 

Just my opinion, but I do think it is like a human pg test, you can't do it immediately. You have to wait a bit like maybe a month. I did it for the same doe last year, and it was a fizzle but she was indeed PG back then. This time full blown see pics from two different does. As I have mentioned, I kept squirting the urine in w/a syring and it did start to fizzle when the right ratio was obtained. Hope that helps at all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## groovyoldlady

Trickyroo said:


> I saved the links to my reading list to read them later and my husband was looking for something and found them&#8230;..he came up to me as i was putting on my jacket to go up to the barn and said" is there something you might want to tell me" , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: I should have kept him hanging , lolol
> "whatever do you mean Bob ?" And act all weird and stuff and start knitting socks and eating pickles with cream cheese ,
> But I said " Bob , we are a little late to catch that bus , way late in fact " , lolol
> 
> Interesting reads though ! Im interested in trying the bleach test on my does.
> We will see


You just made my day. Hilarious!:slapfloor:


----------



## groovyoldlady

sweetgoats said:


> I can not imaging trying to get that much urine from a goat. lol Has to be fun to watch someone do it. :laugh:


It's just 2 ccs. That's not much at all!


----------



## ladyharley

2cc's did not work for me at all. Kept adding until I saw the fizz. If one uses 2cc, it might not react and give a false negative. I just measured how much urine I put in the 1/2 cup of clorox and it was almost 1teaspoon, a bit more than 3/4 teaspoon (almost 5ml)



groovyoldlady said:


> It's just 2 ccs. That's not much at all!


----------



## Niginewbie

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I did the bleach test on my two does. They worked. They were however 2 months and almost due. My non-bred doe came back negative.


Is the difference in the reactions pretty obvious?


----------



## ladyharley

Yes compare the above pictures pretty big fizz bubbles. Not pg would be like maybe tiny 7up bubbles... Sometimes it's not 100% accurate but for the most part for me it has been.


----------



## ranch_grl

I sent in blood pregnancy tests on Sunday and am impatiently awaiting the results, I just came across this thread and really want to try some of these out now!


----------



## Munta

thank u all


----------

